# Enkei RS6's



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Hey guys, I'm retiring my 18" Millie Miglia's
in favor of these...what do ya'll think?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

looks too OEM for me.. otherwise I think they are a great looking rim.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Subtle differences, Slurp...
These look awesome on the Alty.
Leel (a.net) & BigBadMike (a.net) both
have these on their cars and they look sik!

True, it is a 6 spoke but that's the only thing
it has in common with the 3.5's oe rollers.

Check out where the valve stem goes (inside the
wheel). That's so cool...!!!


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

any info on wheel weight? I do like how the valve stem is located inside the wheel but can make for a hard time checking pressure. Make sure you get a gauge with the flex hose.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *any info on wheel weight? I do like how the valve stem is located inside the wheel but can make for a hard time checking pressure. Make sure you get a gauge with the flex hose. *


18" = 23llbs.
The spokes are wide enough apart to stick your whole
arm in there. Regular gauge is fine...I checked! 
Yeah, I was torn between these and the RPM2's.
They're a one piece FORGED wheel weighing in 
at only 17.5 llbs. Would be nice for speed, but I
really wasn't diggin that Hyper black color and it's
a typical "tuner" style wheel - no originality!

The RS6 is an Enkei exclusive. No copy cats... 

Here's a pic of the RPM2:


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Look pretty nice to me


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Me rikey the RPM2


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Hey guys, I'm retiring my 18" Millie Miglia's
> in favor of these...what do ya'll think?
> 
> 
> ...


Me likes em.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *18" = 23llbs.
> 
> Here's a pic of the RPM2:
> 
> ...


These... I like.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

The rim looks nice, but I'm not a fan of the universal lug bolt holes, I hate it when they do that! Way too many holes.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *The rim looks nice, but I'm not a fan of the universal lug bolt holes, I hate it when they do that! Way too many holes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100% agree


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks guys...as it turns out, Discount Tire is having
a VERY difficult time locating a set of the RS6's for me.
Might have to go to Plan B.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Thanks guys...as it turns out, Discount Tire is having
> a VERY difficult time locating a set of the RS6's for me.
> Might have to go to Plan B. *


 Couldn't believe it, walked out for lunch and there they were, mounted on a black Altima. I didn't care for them, you would definitely have to paint the calipers and rotors. Made the car look empty I guess is the best way to put it. They look better in the picture than on the car.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Thanks guys...as it turns out, Discount Tire is having
> a VERY difficult time locating a set of the RS6's for me.
> Might have to go to Plan B. *


What about Konig Tantrams or Blatants? Too ordinary maybe?

I like the rims on the Stillen Grinch!!!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *What about Konig Tantrams or Blatants? Too ordinary maybe?
> 
> I like the rims on the Stillen Grinch!!! *


Tantrams or Blatants?
Hmm...nice wheels, but a lot of peeps already
have them in Dallas.


----------



## unleaded (Oct 16, 2002)

i dunno - i'm kind of jaded. miglia evo 5's are my favorite rims.


----------



## unleaded (Oct 16, 2002)

the rs6's are nice though


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

unleaded said:


> *i dunno - i'm kind of jaded. miglia evo 5's are my favorite rims.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those..I like a lot!!!!!!!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

unleaded said:


> *i dunno - i'm kind of jaded. miglia evo 5's are my favorite rims.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, don't get me wrong...I love my Miglia's. Those Evo 5's
are nice but if they're anything like my Cello's, they too heavy
for me.

O.k., here's Plan B:
Ya'll likey?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

What about some konig imagines?

As seen here...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

My opinion is that the Alti looks best with a 5 spoke design


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Thanks guys...as it turns out, Discount Tire is having
> a VERY difficult time locating a set of the RS6's for me.
> Might have to go to Plan B. *


Why not speak to Alex.. I was looking for Enkei's a while ago, and he was giving me great prices. Give it a shot.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *What about some konig imagines?
> 
> As seen here...
> 
> ...


Hmm...nice but too expensive!

I think I'm going with the Hurricane's.
At only 19 llbs per wheel and $600 a set
+free shipping, its' a steal!!!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Well [sigh!] the saga continues...
I took a look at ThaiBruins car and didn't
like the way the lip looked on his C2's.
The good news is that Discount said they
located a set of the RS6's and are shipping
them today...I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Yeah, don't get me wrong...I love my Miglia's. Those Evo 5's
> are nice but if they're anything like my Cello's, they too heavy
> for me.
> 
> ...


I LIKE Plan B


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Me rikey the RPM2 *


me too


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Man!
You guys (and girls ) are all over the place...
If I can get them, I'm sticking with the RS6's.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Man!
> You guys (and girls ) are all over the place...
> If I can get them, I'm sticking with the RS6's. *


I thought you were having trouble locating and you were going with another like plan B. If you can get them they will be awesome, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I thought you were having trouble locating and you were going with another like plan B. If you can get them they will be awesome, no doubt in my mind. *


Man, Rat[sigh]...I know it's getting muddled!
I x-off'd Plan B due to the fact that after seeing
ThaiBruins' (Altimas.net) car in his registry, I decided
that I didn't like the lip idea afterall. An open face wheel
like my Miglia's or the RS6 is the way to go! 

If Discount can get their ish together, I'll have a set of
RS6's by the weekend!


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

As far as I know, they are on their way. The guy called me back and told me that they are the 5x114.3 bolt pattern. Just to make sure b/c of the confusion when I went to get mine put on. I may go and wash my car today too, again. Hey, it's free.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

01LTD said:


> *As far as I know, they are on their way. The guy called me back and told me that they are the 5x114.3 bolt pattern. Just to make sure b/c of the confusion when I went to get mine put on. I may go and wash my car today too, again. Hey, it's free.  *


Hey ya'll, Albert got some new wheels too.
Ah, c'mon...show everyone what you got!


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Hey ya'll, Albert got some new wheels too.
> Ah, c'mon...show everyone what you got! *



I will, as soon as I get my car washed. It got wet from the sprinklers at work........grrrrrr. oh well. Pix will be up soon.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

01LTD said:


> *I will, as soon as I get my car washed. It got wet from the sprinklers at work........grrrrrr. oh well. Pix will be up soon. *


Ten hours since your last post LTD, are you washed yet


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Ten hours since your last post LTD, are you washed yet *



LOL, that would be a no. My car isn't washed yet. I did some work on my car and won't be washed til Friday morning. Sorry. I'll post pix asap, though.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

01LTD said:


> *LOL, that would be a no. My car isn't washed yet. I did some work on my car and won't be washed til Friday morning. Sorry. I'll post pix asap, though. *



My Pics are here: 2001 Nissan Altima


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Albert are those the new rims in the pics with the Nitto 450`s ?

They look real nice to me.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Nope, they are w/ Nitto 555NT's. Thanks.


----------

